# Structural Steel Design (5th Edition) by Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak



## محمد ابو مريم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Structural Steel Design (5th Edition)

Author: Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak | Size: 43.0 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Prentice-Hall | Year: 2011 | pages: 736 | ISBN: 0136079482







Book Description
Publication Date: July 27, 2011 | ISBN-10: 0136079482 | ISBN-13: 978-0136079484 | Edition: 5
<> Structural Steel Design, 5e, is ideal for undergraduate courses in Steel Design. It is also useful as a reference for civil and environmental engineering professionals.

This best selling text has been fully updated to conform to the latest American Manual of Steel Construction. The material is presented in an easy-to-read reader-friendly style.

```
http://www.amazon.com/Structural-Steel-Design-5th-Edition/dp/0136079482
```

Download

```
http://www.4shared.com/get/S2E8RPEl/Structural_Steel_Design_5th_ed.html

here you go: ISM & Resources
instructor's solution manual 

http://www.4shared.com/archive/409k6J-G/McCormac5Ed.htm
```

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> Structural Steel Design (5th Edition)
> 
> Author: Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak | Size: 43.0 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Prentice-Hall | Year: 2011 | pages: 736 | ISBN: 0136079482
> 
> ...



يا سلام عليكم يا ابو مريم ياخي...غاية ما كنت اتمناه الطبعة الرابعة لهذا الكنز فاذا بي اجد الخامسة ..
جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك ....


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> يا سلام عليكم يا ابو مريم ياخي...غاية ما كنت اتمناه الطبعة الرابعة لهذا الكنز فاذا بي اجد الخامسة ..
> جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك ....



بارك الله فيك, وننفعنا واياكم بما علمنا.

الطبعة الخامسة مع مذكرة الحل لمسائل الكتاب instructor's solution manual
الرابط بالمشاركة الاولي


----------



## المملكه1433 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضا
لك دعوه في ظهر الغير أخي الغالي


----------



## mohammad1011 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## المملكه1433 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حفاظا على الكتاب والحلو رفعتهم على مركز تحميل الميديافير
Structural Steel Design 5th.rar
وبارك الله بجهود الجميع وإلى الأمام
​


----------



## المظفر2 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعطيك الف عافيه اخي ومشكور ماقصرت​*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين لك أبومريم على الكتب القيمة جدا​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا, ونفعنا الله وأياكم بما علمنا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## Jihad el buhaisi (17 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## ELMOHANDS1988 (19 يناير 2013)

الرجاء الرفع مرة اخرى لان الملف غير موجود بالرابط


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (20 يناير 2013)

مش موجود ياعم خالد 
ياريت ترفعه تاني


----------



## abu Habib (20 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله 1000 خير​


----------



## م.عطا (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## emad abd elrady (22 يناير 2013)

يرجى إعادة رفع الكتاب لأن رابط الكتاب نفسه تم حذفه اما الحلول رابطها موجود.وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aburashid (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ورجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 فبراير 2013)

Structural Steel Design (5th Edition) by Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak & instructor's solution manual in one pdf file​


> AISC -10B Structural Steel Design & ISM by Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak -5th ed-2011-0136079482.part2.rar
> 
> AISC -10B Structural Steel Design & ISM by Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak -5th ed-2011-0136079482.part1.rar



ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## engineering king (11 فبراير 2013)

بشمهندس محمد ابو مريم 
الروابط انحذفت الي في ميديا فاير 

الله يسعدك ويجزاك كل خير ترفعها على رابط افضل جديد نظرا للضرورة القصوى


----------



## مهندس سمير (11 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 فبراير 2013)

engineering king قال:


> بشمهندس محمد ابو مريم
> الروابط انحذفت الي في ميديا فاير
> 
> الله يسعدك ويجزاك كل خير ترفعها على رابط افضل جديد نظرا للضرورة القصوى



تم رفعها 
Structural Steel Design (5th Edition) by Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak & instructor's solution manual in one pdf file​


> http://www.mediafire.com/?wxctz1jfct0rd21
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ljqbtwyd7dule1q



ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## Jihad el buhaisi (26 فبراير 2013)

في مشكله في الرابط الاول

يا ريت التعديل او ترفع لنا المانيوال للكتاب
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Jihad el buhaisi (26 فبراير 2013)

المشكله في الرابط الاول الذي يحتوي البارت رقم 2يا ريت التعديل علي الرابطاو رفع السليوشن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 فبراير 2013)

تم رفعها 
Structural Steel Design (5th Edition) by Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak & instructor's solution manual in one pdf file
Free Online Storage - MediaFire
AISC -10B Structural Steel Design & ISM by Jack C. McCormac and Stephen F. Csernak -5th ed-2011-0136079482.part1.rar
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## Jihad el buhaisi (28 فبراير 2013)

نفس المشكله بارت 2 مش شغال
يا ريت تتاكد


----------



## Jihad el buhaisi (2 مارس 2013)

up


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 مارس 2013)

رابط اخر للكتاب 
Structural Steel Design (5 Edition) McCormac & Csernak] & [Instructor's Solution Manual ]

Size: rar 125.14 MB | Format: PDF | Quality: Scanner

download - filecloud.io

password: www.civilea.com


----------



## esaidia (28 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك خوي


----------



## انس عبدالله (28 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (22 فبراير 2014)

تسلم عمو


----------



## انس الحافظ (14 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


​


----------

